# hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)



## Steppenwolf23 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ich wollte heute den Bachlauf sauber machen, Da sich genau beim Wasserablauf vom Filter in den Bachlauf ein großer schwarzer fleck gebildet hat und ein zweiter genau bei der stufe im bachlauf. (Also genau da wo die strömung am stärksten ist.)
Dann habe ich aber schnell feststellen müssen, moment das ist ja garkein Dreck, das sind ja kleine tierchen. 
Also so ganz ohne ahnung zu haben  würde ich vieleicht auf mückenlarven tippen.
Aber wie gesagt habe da null schimmer.
Was könnte es also sein ?
Könnten sie schädlich sein ? oder sogar eher nützlich ? oder sind sie einfach nur da und entwickel sich zu irgendwas.

Ich hoffe man erkännt etwas auf den bildern. Sie sind ca zwischen 1 - 2 mm groß, schwarz und länglich. das ende oder anfang  ist T-förmig


Edit: Ok Sorry ich blödhammel hab zu spät den tread über laven gesehen Aber die Kriebelmücken scheinen es zu sein oder ?
Also nix wie weg mit den fiechern


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ?*

Das hat Du glaub ich richtig erkannt... mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Kriebelmücken.

Ansonsten von den Steinen abwischen bzw. in ne kleine schale entnehmen und je nach Teichform den Goldis zum abschlabbern dar bieten. (und die Steine dann später wieder in den Bachlauf tun)

Meine Fische brauchen immer einen Moment, bis sie kapieren, dass es grad wieder Lebendfutter gibt, wenn ich den Grabenüberlauf mal abwische


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Bin ich bescheuert oder erkennt man auf den Bilder nichts?


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Solche Fragen sind immer sehr gefährlich 
Aber ich tendiere zu zweiterem...


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Also ich kann das zweifelsfrei erkennen ... soviel zu deiner Frage .


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

höhö also ich kanns auch erkennen ^^
Ne aber die bilder sind nicht sonderlich gut das gebe ich zu aber mehr gab das handy beim zoom nicht her ^^


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

sind das so Viecher?? 

 

hab ich nämlich und weiss nicht wer o waas das ist


----------



## katja (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

das sieht aber doch nach nem __ egel aus und nicht nach ner larve, oder?


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Hey Katja ich dachte an ne Unterwassernacktschnecke. Aber wenn nicht? Sind die gut, nicht gut oder egal? Und wo kommen die her? 


Hab da noch was das ich nicht rein hab. Und gleiche Frage: Gut, nicht gut...? 
 

lg Anni


----------



## katja (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

unterwassernacktschnecke?  gibts das? 

such mal nach __ egel und beim letzten bild nach köcherfliegenlarve


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Also __ Egel kannst dir über Pflanzen etc. einschleppen hatte bei mir auch plötzlich einen aber nie meht gesehen eigentlich dürften die nicht schädlich sein.
@ Anni das ist irgendeine Köcherfliegenlarve.


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*

Danke Katja!
Danke Darius!
Ich lass beide einfach mal drin. Köcherfliegenlarve sind eh nicht viele (ca. 10 hab ich gesehen) 

lg Anni


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: hmmmm Was ist das ? (Kriebelmückenlarven)*



HAnniGAP schrieb:


> sind das so Viecher??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 106467
> 
> hab ich nämlich und weiss nicht wer o waas das ist



Nur um das mal klar zu stellen......das werden höchst wahrscheinlich Planarien sein und keine __ Egel.......

Ob die gut oder nicht gut sind, kann ich nicht sagen, aber optisch sehen die aus wie Planarien.


----------

